# emerge sync: You should consider a faster file system...

## Schwaba

Hallo

```
linux # emerge sync

[...]

sent 79165 bytes  received 9635872 bytes  17457.39 bytes/sec

total size is 160436214  speedup is 16.51

q: Updating ebuild cache ...

q: Finished 24747 entries in 124.310059 seconds

q: You should consider a faster file system such as reiserfs for PORTDIR='/usr/portage'
```

Bringt es wirklich was, denn ich PORTDIR auf einem anderen Filesystem wie z.B. reiserfs lege? Also ne neue Partition mit reiserfs anlege und /usr/portage darauf mounte. 

Aktuell ist es wie das gesammte System auf einem ext3 Filesystem.

Habe im Forum gefunden, das q: You should consider a faster file system such as reiserfs for PORTDIR='/usr/portage'[/code] dann kommt, wenn es länder als 100 sekunden dauert.

Mein PC: Pentium II mit 400MHz und 192MB RAM

Oder ist das normal das es so lange dauert?

mfg

schwaba

----------

## Necoro

Ich würde fast mal sagen, dass es an deinem 400MHz Rechner liegt =)

Persönlich nutze ich reiserfs für den portage tree - aber vor allem aus Platzgründen (<200MB auf Reiser im Gegensatz zu >700 auf ext3). kA ob des jetzt schneller ist  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Wenn es Dir auf Platz ankommt, nimm squashfs + unionfs oder squashfs + aufs. Das nötige init-Script gibt's dann hier: http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/gentoo/initscripts.tar.gz.

----------

## Anarcho

ReiserFS hat eine höhere CPU-Auslastung als z.b. ext3. Daher würde ich ReiserFS für deine Maschine nicht empfehlen.

----------

## Fauli

PORTDIR (ohne DISTDIR/PKGDIR) braucht 267 MB auf einem Ext3-Dateisystem mit Blockgröße 1024 und ist dazu, verglichen mit Reiserfs, rasend schnell. Jedenfalls kommt es mir so vor...

----------

## Necoro

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Ext3-Dateisystem mit Blockgröße 1024

 

1024 KB Blockgröße ist cheating  :Laughing: 

----------

## schachti

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 1024 KB Blockgröße ist cheating 

 

1024 B, nicht kB - das geht nämlich mit ext3 nicht (und der portage tree auf einer Partition mit 1024 kB Blockgröße würde etliche Gigabyte benötigen  :Wink: ).

----------

## Schwaba

wow. Danke für die vielen Antworten und Anmerkungen   :Very Happy: 

werde dann wohl bei ext3 bleiben, ist ja nicht wirklich schlimm   :Wink: 

----------

